# Whats a reasonable $amount$ to rent 1 acre of raw land for horse??



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

If you're going to fence it, maybe those costs will pay for it for a certain amount of time? Anything you add-such as shelters, water access might be treated in that way -IF it is what the land-owner wants & agrees to.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Cacowgirl said:


> If you're going to fence it, maybe those costs will pay for it for a certain amount of time? Anything you add-such as shelters, water access might be treated in that way -IF it is what the land-owner wants & agrees to.


Keep in mind that fencing and a shelter will be considered "improvements" and the landowner's taxes will go up. 

I think $50 per month is reasonable.


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

I would love if they would take fence and any other things I add off the monthly amount owed however I dont see them agreeing to that. :? I still will present that though. I was thinking the fence would come down when I move since I am buying it. I already calculated and priced how much fencing Ill need and how much it will cost me. I would do T-post and barb wire or slick wire. I dont want anything I do to be permanent since I am just renting. The only way Ill leave it is if we discuss it and agree to something that works for both of us.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Try not to use barbed wire around horses-the smooth wire is dangerous enough & please cap the T-posts. There was a bad injury on here just awhile back when a mare had it impale her because there was no cap. If you can use a strand or two of electric fence along w/the other, that seems to be some good horse-holding fence.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't do barbed wire, please. I would recommend electric wire with t-posts, but make sure you cap the t-posts as I've seen far too many shoved through chests and such. Horses are danger mangnets, so it's best to limit any obvious means of destruction that you can.

ETA: ^^Posted same thing at same time ;-)


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

I understand yalls concern and appreciate it. I thought about an electric fence and still am but I have two boys 5 and 3 years old and would hate for them to get zapped. Then I said "Well I can just turn it off when me and the boys go out". Now the neigbor kids shouldnt be near my pature or horse so if they get zapped opps. (I know thats mean! Lol) I know theres a first for everything but I have never had an incident with barb wire and where the horse is coming from they use barb wire. I actually priced and looked at electric as well. My first choice would actually be that flexible square wire fencing that you use for goats and stuff (I cant recall the name). It would be safe and keep out dogs and people. If any thing works out I have already looked into metal "No Tresspassing This Property Is Leased For Private Use" signs to hand on the fence.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

fkcb1988 said:


> My first choice would actually be that flexible square wire fencing that you use for goats and stuff (I cant recall the name). It would be safe and keep out dogs and people.


I think you're talking about welded wire. We used 5' welded wire for our dog fence and it was around $50 for a $50 section. We did use wood posts (landscaping timbers) as they were actually cheaper than metal T posts (not to mention more sturdy/safer). You'll need to reinforce your corners regardless of whether you use wood or metal posts and find a way to stretch the fence very tight when you're putting it up (my dad rigged up some sort of a pulley gadget to hook to his truck hitch). It was very, very affordable and we fenced in over an acre.

With welded wire, taking it down after use won't be quite so easy (rolling it back up/transporting it would be a big chore), though, so you may have to resign yourself to leaving it up after you move on.

ETA: We got ours from Menards, a home improvement store similar to Home Depot. Here are some welded wire options from Home Depot: http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=SEARCH+ALL


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help!  How far apart did you space your post?


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

Any additional comments on the price to rent an acre would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

fkcb1988 said:


> I understand yalls concern and appreciate it. I thought about an electric fence and still am but I have two boys 5 and 3 years old and would hate for them to get zapped. Then I said "Well I can just turn it off when me and the boys go out". Now the neigbor kids shouldnt be near my pature or horse so if they get zapped opps. (I know thats mean! Lol) I know theres a first for everything but I have never had an incident with barb wire and where the horse is coming from they use barb wire. I actually priced and looked at electric as well. My first choice would actually be that flexible square wire fencing that you use for goats and stuff (I cant recall the name). It would be safe and keep out dogs and people. If any thing works out I have already looked into metal "No Tresspassing This Property Is Leased For Private Use" signs to hand on the fence.


Honestly, if neighbor kids are trespassing and they get zapped, they'll learn pretty quickly to keep a safe distance ;-). You could definitely turn it off when your kids are out, even though you should still try to teach them to keep a safe distance from the fence. Most horses that are used to electric fencing won't test it, even if it's turned off for a few hours.


----------

